# Cream of Wild Mushroom Soup



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

This is my own recipe. We have had a tremendous year for Hen of the Woods mushrooms here. We have eaten them every day since Labor Day and have a pile in the freezer. Yesterday I made soup. (copied from homesteading forum)

I tried a new recipe (mine).

Cream of Mushroom soup.

Ingredients

5 lbs Hen of the woods mushrooms
1/4 lb butter
1 gallon whole milk
1 quart half and half
1 pint heavy cream
1/2 head garlic
1 sweet onion
4 large carrots
chicken soup base
olive oil
pepper
basil
cumin
thyme


Cut up mushroom into desired size. Melt a stick of butter in skillet. Add mushroom. Peel and dice garlic. Add to skillet. The mushrooms will release water, add about a tablespoon of soup base. Cook until water is gone, set mushrooms aside. Dice carrots and onion. Caramelize carrots and onions in olive oil. Slowly add milk, stiring constantly. Transfer mushrooms, onions, carrots, and milk to a soup pot. bring to a simmer, add seasoning, stir in the rest of the milk, the cream, and half and half. add soup base to taste. Cook until thickened.
__________________


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

That sounds delicious. It's a nice combination of flavors. I like the addition of cumin. Good idea. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

That sounds wonderful. Unfortunately hen of the woods doesn't grow here, I've never had the opportunity to sample it. Is hen of the woods a delicate and tender mushroom?

I make cream of mushroom soup from wild oyster mushrooms which do grow in abundance here in the rain forests.

.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> That sounds wonderful. Unfortunately hen of the woods doesn't grow here, I've never had the opportunity to sample it. Is hen of the woods a delicate and tender mushroom?
> 
> I make cream of mushroom soup from wild oyster mushrooms which do grow in abundance here in the rain forests.
> 
> .


They are a very good mushroom, and they are tender right down to the base. They also keep very well after being picked

I should add that I made the soup in 2 crock pots.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Tinknal, hen-of-the-woods mushrooms are just starting in my area (at least, the ones I know about). How large do you let them get before picking? Mine are just past the "ball" stage and are just starting to get the "leaves".


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

suitcase_sally said:


> Tinknal, hen-of-the-woods mushrooms are just starting in my area (at least, the ones I know about). How large do you let them get before picking? Mine are just past the "ball" stage and are just starting to get the "leaves".


I pick them when I find them. The baby ones are just so good. They are so plentiful around here this year that I don't need to let them get big just to have enough.


----------

